# Seerose???



## Psycho-21 (17. Apr. 2008)

Hi

ich habe da mal einige fragen zur Seerose und zwar darf ich mir morgen aus einem teich von meinem Kumpel eine Seerose ausgraben.Diese ist sehr groß hat einen durchmesser im sommer von ca 3 bis 4 meter ich wollte mir eine teil dafon ausgraben so ca 5 bis 10Kg.Jetzt meine fragen den Bodengrund aus lehm lass ich dran oder?? sollte ich die seerose in einen Korb oder direkt in den Bodengrund meines teiches setzen(Kiesel mit einer Körnung von 1 bis 2cm) was muss ich noch beachten??

ich danke euch schonmal vielmals!!


----------



## stth (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo ....,

also meine Seerose habe ich in einen Baueimer ( halbe Höhe) eingepflanzt um sie, wenn notwendig, wieder rausholen zu können und zu beschneiden. Somit verhindere ich ein wuchern der Wurzeln. Unten im Eimer ist Boden & Lehm, obendrauf ein bisschen Kies zur Abdeckung. Manche machen auch ein bisschen Dünger noch in den Boden.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Psycho-21 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi

allso lasse ich den bodengrund drann?? ich wollte morgen einen großen Planzkörb aus dem baumarkt holen sollte ich dann auch gleich düngen? ich denke mal das es eine sehr wuchernde seerose ist das sie wie gesagt ja immer sehr groß im sommer wird


----------



## inge50 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo,

mein Name ist Inge und deiner? Mit Namen läßt es sich doch viel besser plaudern.

Wenn der Bodengrund aus Lehm besteht dann lass ihn dran.

Seerosen soll man in ein Sand Lehmgemisch pflanzen.

Ich werde meine Seerose in einen 12Liter Mörtelkübel, aus dem Baumarkt, einsetzen, da kann sie dann auch nicht so schnell ausbrechen. An die Wurzeln gebe ich dann einen Osmocote Düngekegel. Da der Behälter rundherum geschlossen ist kommt der Dünger auch der Pflanze zu gute und nicht dem Teichwasser.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Psycho-21 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

hi ich bin Benny, ich denke das es ein Lehm-Sandgemisch ist da es ein Naturteich ist.Das mit dem Eimer oder Kübel hab ich schon gelesen,wie macht ihr das Bohrt ihr da noch löcher rein oder wie?? Ich hab gelesen das es bei Seerosen besser ist einen Großen langen Korb zu nehmen als einen Hohen da die Wurzeln sich in die breite ausdehnen!?


Danke euch!!!


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo,

5 bis 10 kg Seerose ist extrem groß! Soviel brauchst Du nicht und so große Stücke wachsen auch schlecht wieder an. Was Du brauchst sind Rhizomabschnitte, die maximal so lang wie Dein Unterarm sein dürfen. Die Länge ist nicht wirklich wichtig für das Wachstum, denn aktiv ist immer nur die Spitze so eines Rhizoms. Also bist Du auch mit Stücken um die 30 cm Länge sehr gut bedient.

Wenn die Seerose ein Wucherer ist (anzunehmen bei dieser Größe), dann musst Du sie unbedingt in ein Gefäß setzen. Ausgepflanzt erobert sie sonst Deinen kompletten Gartenteich.


----------



## Psycho-21 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi

ich werde dann gleich aus dem Baumarkt mir so ein Schwarzen oder Grünen Eimer holen in schwarz und werde sie da reinsetzen so wie oben schon beschrieben nur sollte ich löcher in den eimer bohren oder nicht?? wo finde ich den diese Rhizomabschnitte sind diese eher am rand der Seerose oder in der mitte??wie oft sollte ich die Seerose mit so einer Düngekugel düngen?? Sorry ich mach dies zum aller ersten mal:beeten  

Danke


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi,

Löcher sind nicht nötig - wenn Du ein nährstoffreiches Substrat und Dünger verwendest (mit vielen Nährstoffen gibt es viele Blüten), sorgen sie nur für ein Ausspülen des Substrates=Algenfutter in den Teich.

Allerdings gibt es bezüglich Seerosen im Teich sehr unterschiedliche Philosophien. Die einen nehmen geschlosse Eimer mit Lehm-Sand-Gemisch oder Mutterboden und düngen die Seerosen für viele Blüten.
Die nächsten (naturagart) empfehlen einen flachen Korb und ein Tuch, damit die Erde nicht ausgespült wird. Dünger wird ebenfalls empfohlen.
Wieder andere (auch ich am Anfang) wollen die Seerosen wie die anderen Teichpflanzen als "Nährstofffresser" im Teich benutzen und setzen sie in Kies. Der sorgt aber für wenig Blätter + Blüten. Nicht gerade das, was man sich eigentlich wünscht. 

Wenn sich erstmal genug Mulm in der Tiefe des Teiches gesammelt hat, findet die Seerose genug Nahrung. Allerdings können kräftige Hybriden so auch im Wachstum "explodieren".

Bezüglich Rhizomabschnitte wirst Du wohl vorsichtig danach "fingern" müssen. Suche nach den neuen Blattaustrieben und folgen ihnen nach unten zum Rhizom (buckelig, zylindrisch in der Form) und scheide ein mind. 20cm langes Stück mit einer Rosenschere u.ä. ab.

Meine große Seerose steht in nur 60cm Tiefe.... das ist bei unter 18°C Wassertemperatur schon nicht besonders angenehm Rhizomspitzen zu suchen und zu ernten.
Derzeit wäre es für mich unvorstellbar, auch nur die große Zehe ins Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Psycho-21 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

hi

ich weis werde mich nachher mal dran wagen!! je nach dem wie ich ins wasser kommen!!  Der teich ist ca 180 tief allso werde ich denke viel spass und freude haben:smoki


----------



## Psycho-21 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi

so ich hab die Seerose geholt(wenn es eine ist bin mir da nicht sicher weil sie so komische Blätter hat)was meint ihr??


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo Benny,

ich will deine Begeisterung ja nicht dämpfen.

Aber das auf dem Bild schaut mir verdächtig nach Teichrose (Nuphar lutea) aus.
Hatte die rundliche,gelbe Blüten ?

Wenns denn so ist, wird sie dir den halben Teich zuwachsen.
Und der Pflanzkorb wird ihr bald zu eng werden.

Am rechten Rand von Bild 2 meine ich, eine Knospe zu erkennen. 

Trotzdem, viel Spaß damit. Sie schaut ja eigentlich schön aus.


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Servus Benny

Es könnte sich auch um eine Teichrose auch handeln.

Hast du sie bei deinem Kumpel einmal blühend gesehen  , war die Blüte Gelb und eher klein, dann würde es sich mit sicherheit um eine Teichrose handeln.

Hier noch ein Link zur Seerose.


----------



## Psycho-21 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi 

nei hab sie leider noch nicht blühen sehen.Ich weis auch gar nicht ob sie angeht weil der teich 1,80 Tief ist und ich nicht unbedingt rein  wollte hab von Boot aus mit einem spaten nach untengestochen.Es sind zwar 4 bis 5 dicke braune wurtzeln dran nur ist auch eine stelle dran die so aussieht wie wenn man eine wurtzel durchtrennt.Haben sie in einem Lehm-Sandgemisch mit einer Düngekugel.Wenn es was werden sollte reicht es mir ja.Der teich steht fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne hab zwar keine Probleme mit Algen aber wollte oder will einen schattenspender haben.Gibt es bei der __ Teichrosen andere Pflegetipps??


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo,

das ist ganz eindeutig eine Teichrose und keine Seerose. Also wenn Du vor allem Schatten im Teich willst: davon wirst Du jetzt genug bekommen. Die wuchert schneller als Du schauen kannst.


----------



## Psycho-21 (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi 


naja wer weis ob sie angeht???? ich hoffe es ja sehr nur weis ich es nicht bei der großen schnittstelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Moin,

sollte sie nichts werden und ich hab bei der anstehenden Verkleinerung [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/232/]meines Monsters[/URL] ein brachbares Stück übrig - kannst Du eins haben. 

Wüchsig und halbwegs blühfreudig ist sie ja....


----------



## Psycho-21 (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi

das wäre voll lieb!!!!!Hier schonmal zur sicherheit meine Mailadresse (***).Mir kam es auch so vor als ob die __ Teichrosen armdicke wurtzell auf dem Bodengrund hatte und an deren anden wieder neue Blätter kamen   kann das sein weil wenn dann habe ich so ein Stück.Ich hoffe ja das es klappt nur beunruhigt mich halt diese abgestochene Stelle die einen Durchmesser von ca 5 cm hat.Hätte ich da was drauftun sollen?

MFG Benny
_
***EDIT by Annett: Mail-Adresse entfernt - bitte schützt Euch vor Spam! Google und Co lesen überall mit. _


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo Benny,

Dein Mail-Adresse habe ich gerade entfernt... Begründung siehe oben. 

Du kannst hier einstellen, dass Du Mails erhalten möchtest (hast Du eh schon getan), sodass jeder User Dir welche direkt schicken kann.
Und selbst ohne diese Einstellung kann ich Dir eine zukommen lassen. 

Also keine Panik - ich melde mich dann schon.


----------



## Psycho-21 (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi

ok dann bin ich ja wieder etwas schlauer!! ich hab eben gelesen das __ Teichrosen in einer mindest tiefe von 120cm eingesetzt werden sollen ich hab aber nur 80 bis 90 wenn ich die höhe von dem korb abziehe ist das schlimm?

MFG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi,

die Teichrose (Nuphar lutea) ist sehr tolerant was die Wassertiefe angeht, die wachsen von weniger als 40cm bis mehrere m tief . Allerdings bekommen sie ab 1,5-2m Tiefe keine Schwimmblätter und Blüten mehr 

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose??? Teichrose (Teichmummel)*

Hallo,

von der Teichmummel in meinem Teich träume ich seit zwei Jahren. Ihr schreibt da alle von Wuchern, da werde ich neidisch. Meine hab ich im zweiten Sommer entsorgt, weil nix gewachsen ist. Zum Schluss hatte ich nur noch ein fast verfaultes Rizom. 
@ Annett: Du wolltest Deine Mummel als Nährstofffresser, da gehts mir auch drum. Jetzt wollte ich es jetzt im dritten Jahr noch mal probieren. Wie geht ich denn am besten vor? Lehm/Sand mit Dünger im Korb/Eimer (1m tief), damit sie erst mal wächst? Und dann holt sie sich die Nahrung doch auch aus dem Wasser?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi Wil,

obwohl Seerosen sehr starke Nährstoffzehrer sind tragen sie so gut wie nichts dazu bei um die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen. Die Nährstoffe werden von den Nymphaeaceen über die Wurzeln aufgenommen (nicht wie bei reinen Unterwasserpflanzen direkt über die grünen Pflanzenteile) und die Nährstoffe müssen daher erst mal im Teichboden eingelagert werden. (ohne nährstoffreichen Bodengrund kümmern Seerosen in neuen/sauberen Teichen erst mal) Seerosen verhindern durch ihre Blattmassen eine starke Erwärmung des Teiches und durch Lichtentzug bremsen sie das Algenwachstum, das ist neben den hübschen Blüten der einzige Vorteil den sie bringen.:crazy 

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hi Frank,
danke, das erklärt, warum ich mit Mummel und einer Seerose keine Erfolg hatte. Denn ich habe meine Pflanzen bisher vorwiegend in einem nährstoffarmen/-freien Teichsubstrat/-granulat (keine Teicherde, sondern solch ein poröses Gebröckel). Also nun denke ich noch einmal nach, ob ich für die Optik und den Schatten eine Mummel oder Seerose pflanzen werde.:? 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Hallo Wil,

ich habe eine/mehrere Seerosen und keine einzige Mummel im Teich.

Wie schon geschrieben, die einzige Seerose, die noch im blanken Kies sitzt, bringt ca. 2-3 Blüten im Jahr und auch nur wenige Blätter. Sie sitzt bei -70 bis -80cm und so ungünstig, dass ich zum Düngen einfach nicht richtig heran komme.

Dagegen ist mein "Monster" Foto  sehr wüchsig. Sie kam vor 15 Jahren aus einem anderen Teich als Ableger in die "Familie" und ist wiederrum nur ein Ableger.... 
Naturagart nennt solche Seerosen gern "Nilpferdfutter", aber dafür finde ich sie ganz ok. 
Ich habe sie, aus damaliger Unkenntnis, in einen ziemlich großen, groben Korb (ca. 60-90 Liter Volumen mit Sackgewebe ausgelegt) mit viel Lehm gepflanzt.
Unterdessen verbiegt sie den Korb, wächst durch die Löcher und bedient sich sicherlich auch in der Schlickschicht, die durch die immer wieder absinkenden Blüten und Blätter entsteht. 
Alles Abgestorbene erwische ich durch die wochenlange Abwesenheit nicht mehr. 
Beim Betreten der Schicht fühlt sich diese aber immer noch eher sandig, als schlammig an.
Gedüngt wird sie nicht - man erfühlt an der Korboberseite gar kein Substrat mehr.

Alle anderen Seerosen werden in ihren geschlossenen Eimern mit Düngekegeln gefüttert, was ich nachher endlich machen werde.


----------



## wmt (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose???*

Da ich hier noch kein Foto von der Teichmummel (Nuphar lutea) gefunden habe, hänge ich hier mal zwei Fotos von mir rein






Die __ gelbe Teichrose war schon im alten Teich vorhanden und ich habe das armdicke Rhizom vor drei Jahren dreimal geteilt. Dei drei Teilstücke sind alle gekommen, breiten sich aber nicht schnell aus.


----------

